
Bujalski's Computer Chess: Sports Film About 1980s Computer Programmers - robdoherty2
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/01/computer-chess-movie/
======
sp332
I love that the "secret" teaser trailer is hosted on apple.com
[http://www.computerchessmovie.com/secretteaser/secretteaser....](http://www.computerchessmovie.com/secretteaser/secretteaser.html)

------
goloxc
This looks awesome

Could compete with 'Primer' as Best Indie Nerd Film

